# Carbs...Carbs...Carbs



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Currently trying to have around 350-400g carbs. How do people go about eating this much?


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Oats + Milk... P*ss easy.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

rsd147 said:


> Currently trying to have around 350-400g carbs. How do people go about eating this much?


Natural oats and milk is probably my main carb source, eat it like cereal. It's actually quite nice too. Per 100g oats and 250ml semi skimmed milk is around 73g carbs.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Having 400g (weight uncooked) potatoes, Rice, Wholemeal bread etc but just seem to be struggling haha


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Just soak oats in milk in a shaker for 10-15 minutes then drink them cold. Lovely


----------



## sammclean23 (Aug 16, 2012)

Anyone suggest any quick oats for mixing in shakes? I tried the ones from myprotein but the taste was too hard to stomach - and i've tasted some vile things.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

sammclean23 said:


> Anyone suggest any quick oats for mixing in shakes? I tried the ones from myprotein but the taste was too hard to stomach - and i've tasted some vile things.


Just get the 75p smart price oats and blend them up, actually prefer them added to my chocolate whey if I'm honest... Thickens it up nice


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Get some maltodextrin too, I have 100g of that in the morning in my shake and that's about 90g of carbs.


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

rsd147 said:


> Currently trying to have around 350-400g carbs. How do people go about eating this much?


Quite easily.

Recently went to the US and put on 15lbs in three weeks. The carb levels I reached must have been around 500/600 a day with absolute ease.

I am now back to cutting around 2k to remove the damage.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

did you just come up with that number or have you built up to it over time??

if you have just decided to eat that amount then you will struggle a better way is to increment the carb amounts over time


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> did you just come up with that number or have you built up to it over time??
> 
> if you have just decided to eat that amount then you will struggle a better way is to increment the carb amounts over time


I was cutting before and then went went away on hols, came back and ate around maintenance for a couple of weeks and then been doing this for around 6-8 weeks, still kept my abs and just been increasing carbs slightly when my weight wasnt increasing.

Currently trying to make lean gains, around 3000kcals a day... 190g Protein, 86g Fats and the rest is carbs (to be precise 380g)


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Oats blended with whey

White rice n brown rice

Sweet potatos go down easy

Wholemeal wraps

Then if ur still struggling have some instant noodles...60odd carbs per pack have 2.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

rsd147 said:


> I was cutting before and then went went away on hols, came back and ate around maintenance for a couple of weeks and then been doing this for around 6-8 weeks, still kept my abs and just been increasing carbs slightly when my weight wasnt increasing.
> 
> Currently trying to make lean gains, around 3000kcals a day... 190g Protein, 86g Fats and the rest is carbs (to be precise 380g)


Why not up ur protein then u can lower the carbs a bit pal


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Glais said:


> Oats blended with whey
> 
> White rice n brown rice
> 
> ...


Arent the instant noodles high in sugar etc?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Glais said:


> Why not up ur protein then u can lower the carbs a bit pal


I could do but would prefer carbs but trying to be strict to mainly complex carbs


----------



## sammclean23 (Aug 16, 2012)

Bit different but weetabix mate! Okay not as nutritional as oats etc, but i've had them every morning whilst cutting and with 300ml Milk, can add a fair bit of carbs...


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

sammclean23 said:


> Anyone suggest any quick oats for mixing in shakes? I tried the ones from myprotein but the taste was too hard to stomach - and i've tasted some vile things.


Ready brek or tesco own is so much nicer and easier to get down you


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

rsd147 said:


> Arent the instant noodles high in sugar etc?


The ones i have are 0.9g sugar per 30g complex carbs. Not thr cleaniest carb source but if ur struggling to get em in id have em


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Oats, Spuds, rice, milk (condensed)


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Egg noodles are a nice alternative as well, especially stir fired with some diced chicken and soy sauce. :001_tt2:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

rsd147 said:


> I was cutting before and then went went away on hols, came back and ate around maintenance for a couple of weeks and then been doing this for around 6-8 weeks, still kept my abs and just been increasing carbs slightly when my weight wasnt increasing.
> 
> Currently trying to make lean gains, around 3000kcals a day... 190g Protein, 86g Fats and the rest is carbs (to be precise 380g)


thats a good way to do it mate, i increase mine and my clients over weeks depending on how they react thus making it easier to eat larger amounts


----------

